# Game 2: Nets @ Raptors, Apr. 24th



## speedythief

Tuesday, 7PM EST, The Score

With New Jersey up 1-0 the Nets may not be content to come away from Toronto with a split. Can the Raptors shake-off their first-time jitters and even the series before it heads to the swamp?

Edit: the game is also on TNT, thanks narrator!


----------



## Ras

There's a slight chance I get a ticket to this game actually; I know someone who has some, and they might have an opening. Hopefully they do, it would be a great game to see. I expect a better outing from the Raptors this time around as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

There is no way we can lose this game. Bosh needs to step up for this one, and TJ Ford and Calderon need to continue to make Kidd work on the defensive end. Hopefully we actually see something from Bargnani and Graham as well.


----------



## speedythief

I think we're going to see the killer B's coming out like gangbusters in this one.


----------



## narrator

For those of us in the US of A, the game's on TNT (I sincerely hope they send a good commentating crew. ESPN's yesterday was like listening to nails on a chalk board).


----------



## RC06

With the first playoff game out of the way, hopefully our boys got rid of all the jitters and will start playing real RAPTORS basketball. I expect the Raps to win this game.

EDIT: This game is on TNT? Aren't the Bulls/Heat supposed to be on TNT on Tuesday?


----------



## JS03

^Thats what I thought. 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E451Q0tTZSc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E451Q0tTZSc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## anniebananerz

^they should use that intro instead of the other one. from what i can see it's pretty much the same one sportsnet used on "Super Sunday" but they changed the wording around a bit. that intro gave me goosebumps!


----------



## jerkstore

should be an exciting game. anyway it will answer alot of questions. _best of luck_


----------



## Slasher

I don't understand why in Game 1 TSN did not air the intro live from the ACC. Normally they would. Weird. I hope they do in Game 2 - I want to hear the VC booing in the intros.

BTW, also in the United States, the game is *not* on TNT - it is on NBA TV.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

This game marks the beginning of the end for the Nets.


----------



## shookem

I hope TJ gets a chance to do more on Tuesday and we all know Bosh usually follows a rough game with a great one. I think some Luke Jackson action might be in order if Dixon and MoP come out cold but hopefully the jitters are gone and the team shows up ready to excute their game plan.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lffao8fOBo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lffao8fOBo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Here's the video I took of the fans booing VC at game 1.. It was ridiculously loud.. I'm hoping my voice will come back in time for game 2.. I'm in the lower bowl this time around so I'm hoping for some good photos.. 

I chalked up game one to the nerves.. We looked real nervous out there in many situations that led to costly turnovers or bad shots.. Bosh took some bad shots on possessions where he'd normally make better decisions.. TJ Ford was great and all with the points, but like many people have already mentioned, he wasn't sharing the ball, which is what we need from him. Parker is going to be critical to our success, as he'll probably be assigned to VC or Jefferson throughout. His timely shooting at the other end is great to see as well. I'm thinking we'll pull this game out. I expect Bargnani to have a big game for us as long as he doesn't get into foul trouble, as many rookies tend to in the playoffs.


----------



## lucky777s

This game should tell the story. Was it NJ perimeter defense that stifled our ball movement and forced us off the 3 pt line or was it just bad Toronto offense. I'm worried its the former, but if its the latter then the Raps could storm back and take control of the series.

Scoring from the wings will be the story of this series for Toronto. Parker, Graham, MoP, Dixon need to shoot a good percentage. And Bargs has to get back in the flow.


----------



## firstrounder

NBATV?

What the heck? That stinks, why isnt this series getting major coverage?


----------



## Benis007

i just got my ticket. i'm taking wifey!


----------



## ballocks

this one'll be fun. knowing what i (think i) know about vince and j-kidd, not to mention our entire team, i think we're bound to come out with shells a'firin'. if so, i wonder if we can manage to take a stranglehold on the game in the first quarter and not _just_ a comfortable lead. there's a big difference between the two for our team, imo.

peace


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:


> i just got my ticket. i'm taking wifey!


can i marry you for a day 

seriously though, they need to come out with a lot more engery, the nets played almost as well as they can play except for VC, and we struggled, hopefully we can hit some shots and hit the glass


----------



## NETSFAN3526

Good Luck but in the end i hope the NETS will win...lets not get to entense saying like raptros suck or nets suck......so good luck


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> I don't understand why in Game 1 TSN did not air the intro live from the ACC. Normally they would. Weird. I hope they do in Game 2 - I want to hear the VC booing in the intros.
> 
> BTW, also in the United States, the game is *not* on TNT - it is on NBA TV.


I'm pretty sure we'll see the intros, The Score's coverage starts at 6:30EST, a 30 minute pre-game show.


----------



## sjinto

Somebody in this thread mentioned Luke Jackson... now I'm not completely sold on Luck b/c I honestly haven't seen enough of him but I do know he's got some size

Do you think Luke can cover JKidd?... this seems to be a big deficiency with our matchups - nobody can really cover Kidd and he really filled up the stat sheet in Game 1

Maybe Luke can do it for 10-15 mins?... take time from Bargs or Mopete since both were ineffective


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Anyone else think we should play zone for the majority of the game?

Kidd isn't a good shooter. RJ is an average shooter. Vince is but he has to get into a rhythm, and if just he goes off, thats fine. There big men won't do anything on a zone. 

And no Luke can't play Kidd, unless of course we zone it up.

Come on Sammy, ZONE IT UP, Nets can't shoot!


----------



## DWADE4

Joey G saw too many minutes that he should not have. As well as Andrea, they both struggled out there. Sam needs to let Mo.Pete play, he will be the difference maker in these games vs the Nets.


----------



## narrator

The Iceman said:


> EDIT: This game is on TNT? Aren't the Bulls/Heat supposed to be on TNT on Tuesday?


My bad. They're banished to NBA TV. They must have switched it because I could've swore I heard them say TNT with the Lakers/Suns as the back end of that double-header.


----------



## narrator

firstrounder said:


> NBATV?
> 
> What the heck? That stinks, why isnt this series getting major coverage?


Because they prefer to showing the ****ing boring Heat as much as possible.


----------



## narrator

The Raptors need to tighten the defense up. I think they can do it without a major personnel overhaul. Isolating Kidd by taking away his passing lanes might be a good place to start, IMO. They're nothing if Kidd can't pass.


----------



## lucky777s

That's the funny thing. Mitchell said he would be happy if the Nets posted up Kidd all night. But as soon as Kidd posted up TJ the Raps doubled. You cant' double the best passer in the league.

I would rather make Kidd a scorer. Force him to go 1 on 1 every possession. If they stick to that they will be icing the rest of their team and have no rhythm. I cant' see them sticking to it. Doubling just creates havoc on our D rotations and we will get dunked on or give up 3s.

Make Kidd a scorer and not a passer.


----------



## Victor Page

NBA teams always double in the post - whether it makes sense or not. When an NBA player sees the ball go into the paint, he turns his back on his man on the perimeter and takes 1-2 steps toward the ball to help. It's in their DNA - they can't help it.

Even if the player with the ball in the post is not a threat to score, you'll see help coming from one or more directions.

It's funny to see this in rec basketball. The ball will go in to a guy that absolutely has no post moves or ability to score with his back to the basket. Nevertheless, 1-2 guards rush over as if the post player was Shaq in his prime and leave their man open for an open jumper or cut to the basket.

Kidd can do some damage in the post (he's no rec league player) but he's not automatic. He's really looking to dish to Mickey Moore for the 16 footer, or Nachbar for the 3.


----------



## Who-C

Well once again i will miss this game due to an exam. What luck do I have, missed Saturday cause of an exam at 2 and tonight i have an exam at 7. But i will shut off my phone, literraly become blind to the world, record the game and watch it as if it were live. I did that last time on VCR (lol) but the tape ran out with 2 mins left when i thought Raps were gonna win. So i learnt from my mistakes and im gonna upgrade on technology and get my boy to record it on his PVR and put it on dvd for me. Hopefully we tie up the series and freeeeckin ehh Sam Mitchell Coach of the year.


----------



## RC06

Three more hours until game time! Lol my friend who rocked the "QUITTER" jersey a while back is going to this game (he left at lunch to make the trek up to T.O.) and hopefully we'll see him on TV again. I am stoked for this game, everyone at my school is starting to doubt the Raps now, with a few faithfuls supporting them (including me). I even made a $10 bet with this dude for the Raps to win tonight. Come on...

*Go Raptors Go!*


----------



## Timbaland

Oh man, watching that intro clip from up there was giving me goosebumps. I'm so pumped for this game, I expect the Raptors to come out with a fire and extremely strong, and learn from the terrible mistakes we made in game 1.

Despite how bad we played, we were one defensive rebound away from making that game real close. Even though Vince was off, so was practically our whole team except our 2 point guards. I expect a big win tonight. LETS GO RAPS!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Ras said:


> There's a slight chance I get a ticket to this game actually; I know someone who has some, and they might have an opening. Hopefully they do, it would be a great game to see. I expect a better outing from the Raptors this time around as well.


There are single's stil available on Ticketmaster if anybody is so inclined. 

$281 ticket is available.
No upper bowl seating available.

I got my ticket for the first game last Friday around 7:30.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets have to stick with the red jerseys all series long.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

"Lets go Raptors, VC sucks"

hahaha


----------



## firstrounder

I hate games on The Score. The audio is always crap.


----------



## Mr_B

that was nice of Sam to invite the entire team to accept the award with him, I like the New Intro for the Raps as well


----------



## narrator

JYD's a commentator on NBA TV! Too bad he was more nervous than a 16 year old in the back of a car with a girl for the first time.

I rarely watch games on NBA TV. I hope it's good.


----------



## Mr_B

lol no red sea effect tonight


----------



## Mr_B

Rj getting booed


----------



## shookem

uhhh, Joey looks nervous out there. Doesn't seem to know what to do in transition.


----------



## firstrounder

wow. we are playing like TRASH again in the early going.

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shookem

Damn, the shots aren't falling for the Raps in the early going.


----------



## firstrounder

these refs are just terrible.

Its funny how hockey refs are accused of putting the whistles away in the playoffs, because so far these NBA refs are doing it far worse.

This game is a joke


----------



## firstrounder

And the Raptors are again playing the same crappy style as last game!

****! Why won't they pass it around more? They keep trying to play 1 on 1 basketball and are taking bad shots!


----------



## shookem

MoP in for Graham.


----------



## crimedog

firstrounder said:


> these refs are just terrible.
> 
> Its funny how hockey refs are accused of putting the whistles away in the playoffs, because so far these NBA refs are doing it far worse.
> 
> This game is a joke


don't blame the refs. you want them to hit the shots for us. 

we need to MOVE THE BALL!


----------



## shookem

If it wasn't for Rasho the Raps would be getting killed on the boards.


----------



## narrator

Run a screen for Parker on the wing and/or Bosh on the block. Send Bosh down low, dammit! He needs an easy bucket. And Parker needs more touches.

EDIT: Bull**** call on Peterson.


----------



## RC06

Bosh with a nice lay in!

12-11 Nets.


----------



## RC06

Yeah baby, TJ Ford taking the charge for the team!

Calderon coming in for Ford.


----------



## RC06

BAM! AP with the buzzer-beating three!

14-12 Raps!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Wow. Was that an intense quarter or what? 14-12 at the end of one. Craziness.

And the crowd goes WILD!:cheers:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

That steal and shot by AP is as big a play as there gets. Huge momentum swing into the second quarter of the second game.

Now let's make some shots.


----------



## narrator

Okay, I've got a serious man crush on Calderon right now.

EDIT: I've been meaning to ask this: does anyone know why Bargnani has the sleeve on his arm?


----------



## firstrounder

How was there no foul on Carter pushing Bargs there?

And as good as TJ is, Jose is the better baller in the crunch. His style of play is built for the playoffs.


----------



## shookem

Dixon comes in.

Nice to see Andrea go up strong.


----------



## firstrounder

narrator said:


> Okay, I've got a serious man crush on Calderon right now.
> 
> EDIT: I've been meaning to ask this: does anyone know why Bargnani has the sleeve on his arm?



I as well have a non-sexual man crush on Calderon.


----------



## shookem

Calderon's hot hand forces Frank to take a TO.


----------



## firstrounder

Calderon is just a beast.

TJ hasnt been an effective distrubtor so far in this series.

Jose has been scoring, and racking up the assists!


----------



## shookem

Raps geting a lot of charging calls tonight.


----------



## firstrounder

HAHA! Jose vs Kidd!

Kick his *** Jose!


----------



## Porn Player

bargs schoolin vc :biggrin:


----------



## RC06

'Atta boy Calderon! You don't take **** from no one!


----------



## firstrounder

Raps are playing their game now!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

the intensity continues. check out that ****ing score! Craziness.


----------



## firstrounder

Maybe I spoke too soon. No one to grab that rebound and then Hump with the dumb foul...we can't let them go on a run!


----------



## Porn Player

How you doing this Iceman flirting with the bbnet faithful and the crazy gang on realgm making posts on both gets my props!!

We need bosh back in!!


----------



## crimedog

wasn't his foot on the line? i'm hoping chuck misspoke.


----------



## narrator

Raptors should be killing any zones. They're a jump shooting team.


----------



## firstrounder

Geez. We are falling apart here.

Get Parker back in the game.


----------



## narrator

WTF??? Where's the foul call on Bosh?!?! An All-Star gets those calls!


----------



## Porn Player

Thanks smitch for listening... his substitution patterns really have improved.


----------



## shookem

Nets on a 8-0 and the Raps are looking a little gased/ confused.


----------



## firstrounder

**** SAKES!

We were up 8 weren't we?

Now we are down again with VC at the line?

FOR **** SAKES.


----------



## shookem

Why is Joey going at it like he's been hitting them all series?

thx gawd, Smitch calls a TO.


----------



## shookem

shookem said:


> thx gawd, Smitch calls a TO.


and puts MoP in who nails a three.

Nachbar does the same on the other end.


----------



## narrator

Two questions:

1. Why does Bargnani have a sleeve on his arm?
2. Does Colangelo speak Italian? (I just saw a shot of him standing with Gherardini :biggrin: )


----------



## Porn Player

mo-p back and for 3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

tdot leads :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player

bosty nach sure does piss me off who is with me?? can we have hate clubs


----------



## shookem

Damn, that was a big homer by Wells. Good to see the Jays doing well tonight too.

ok, now back to business.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Man the Raps looked lost most of the 2nd quarter that I watched in.


----------



## shookem

Great move by Bosh, that's what we need to see more of.


----------



## narrator

Bosh with the jam! F'n A! :yay:


----------



## shookem

Damn, Carter to Boone that was nice.

Nets getting the dunks out now.


----------



## firstrounder

Get TJ outta there. He's playing like trash.


----------



## shookem

TJ, what the hell kind of last play was that?

Ran all the way down court and then throw it back to the three point line with no time left?

Hmmm. At least he made a shot before the half ended.


----------



## firstrounder

Tj 1/7, and making a damn fool of himself.


----------



## shookem

Raps are shooting 31% from the field for the half. The team only made two three pointers in the first half and didn't pass the ball much.


----------



## speedythief

Pretty sure this series definitively proves that Leo still has a huge boner for Vince Carter.

Anyways, this Gundy ball is killing me. I'd rather be playing the Pistons or Mavs right now.

Timeout!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I can't believe some of the stuff I'm seeing from both teams, Raps are not playing the ball I've watched all season....They should be running this "Carter shoots poor, so Boki & Boone pick up the slack" team out the building! Why was VC shooting those turnaround jumpers w/ TJ guarding him? no wonder he shoots 4-11....Ok second half it's got to be Raptor Ball! Good Luck, you don't need it......


----------



## narrator

JYD suggested that the Raptors are settling for too many jumpers. I can't believe he hit that on the head. I wonder who fed him that line.... :biggrin:


----------



## crimedog

if the raps don't move the ball in the 3rd quarter, david stern should rescind mitchell's award in a ceremony between the third and fourth.


----------



## Jizzy

Zone is killing you guys. This series is over. VC, Kidd and RJ all sucked in the first half and we're still up.


----------



## firstrounder

LOL @ Jizzy.

Didnt realize the series was already over!

_I know, but you can't._ -shookem


----------



## shookem

At least Sam is trying to find someone to put on the floor and not leaving Joey out there.

I'm telling ya, it's time for some Luke Jackson action even if it's just on an offense/defense split.


----------



## narrator

Anyone who can hit a shot should be in right now (plus Calderon, Parker, and Bosh).


----------



## Pain5155

bosh needs to take over when he has scrubs on him like boone and moore.


----------



## shookem

Pain5155 said:


> bosh needs to take over when he has scrubs on him like boone and moore.


And part of that is going at Moore and Collins to try to get them out of them game. Bosh hits a nice jumper over Collins, first bucket in the second half.


----------



## TRON

AP needs to play the entire second half


----------



## AllEyezonTX

parker....splash!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

2 ez, baby!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

why are the raps falling for that VC head fake?


----------



## shookem

TJ's really turn it on over the last few.

Too bad Bosh missed that open baseline jumper.


----------



## TRON

This more veteran lineup needs to be out there

Humphries and Graham should be glued to the bench


----------



## SkywalkerAC

wow. Bosh and VC way off with their shooting again tonight.


----------



## RC06

LT is in the house baby!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

assist...ford

Rasho get a spine!


----------



## narrator

Wooo! Bosh!

And then a comically bad switch. Damn.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

RJ should get a "T" on that "showup" of the ref


----------



## AllEyezonTX

some of these calls don't even make it at the YMCA...wTf?!?


----------



## LosNetsEn2k6

*Baiting removed*


----------



## narrator

NBA refs are the worst refs in sports. Off topic: good riddance, Joey Crawford.


----------



## narrator

LosNetsEn2k6 said:


> *Baiting removed*


Way to perpetuate the American stereotype, dude. Good on you.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Hump should have hit the "reset" button for the offense....stay aggresive by all means!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

holy crap kidd is fast with the ball.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

LosNetsEn2k6 said:


> *Baiting Removed*



...and all this time I'm thinking it's because VC keeps touching the ball:lol:


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO!!! Humpries sucks bad.


----------



## shookem

Nice pass from TJ to Bosh in the paint.


----------



## Porn Player

i lost my fan590 feed where did the lil bugger go?? anybody have a radio stream that works? nba.com is ****ed up right now to thank god for yahoo


----------



## shookem

Unbelievable shot by Bargnani!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

bargnani! haha, i def didn't think that counted.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

How about a buzzer beater from the #1 Rook?


----------



## RC06

EDIT: Damn, it didn't count

63-58 Nets.


----------



## crimedog

AllEyezonTX said:


> RJ should get a "T" on that "showup" of the ref


agreed. he absolutely should have. 

this is it...we need to smarten up or our season is over. if they can't figure out playoff basketball in the fourth quarter, we could be out by sunday. 

big basket by bargnani. will it count?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

dude, you gotta find the game video streaming on sopcast or something. maybe check realgm?


----------



## shookem

shookem said:


> Unbelievable shot by Bargnani!


shot called off. boo.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

crimedog said:


> agreed. he absolutely should have.
> 
> this is it...we need to smarten up or our season is over. if they can't figure out playoff basketball in the fourth quarter, *we could be out by sunday. *
> big basket by bargnani. will it count?


I'm not that impressed w/ the Nets...other than Kidd hitting that jumper from the outside, I see the Raps winning. It's almost like watching my Rockets, you just waiting for that big run...you know it's coming, but when?


----------



## narrator

Bargnani's shot is disallowed. :-(


----------



## crimedog

Parker should be getting half of everyone else's paycheck


----------



## shookem

Bosh taking on Boone and Wright. And one!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

If you ever lift weights, you will understand why/how Bosh got that AND1!


----------



## narrator

And one!:basket:


----------



## crimedog

...in addition to his own i mean


----------



## SkywalkerAC

yeah baby! AP's D on Carter is beautiful.


----------



## TRON

7-0 run to open the 4th

Raps by 2!!!!


----------



## RC06

Nachbar is such a flopper! Bosh makes the jumper courtesy of Calderon!

65-63 Raps!


----------



## firstrounder

Finally the lead again!

Now for once can we effing hold it?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

they got something working now.....


----------



## firstrounder

Hey Jizzy: LOL @ Nachbar diving to try and draw the charge!


----------



## shookem

crimedog said:


> ...in addition to his own i mean


lol.


Jersey takes the TO.

Bosh and Parker both tied with 19 points to lead the Raps so far.


----------



## Porn Player

Bosh with the lay in and1 baby... no feed just a crappy yahoo refreshing page lol... oh what i do for my raps


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

YES, Bosh big basket.

LOL, Nachbar wtf were u thinking there, you undressed yourself there.


----------



## narrator

What a block and a 3!!!!!! OMFG!

:worthy:


----------



## shookem

Bosh with a huge block on RJ and Parker hits a big three on the other end.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

take that shhh back to Jerz, RJ!

parker....splash!


----------



## RC06

R-**not acceptable* just got REJECTED! Ahahahaha.


----------



## TRON

bargs shots are little more than heaves


----------



## AllEyezonTX

...and they let Boki do that? your kidding, right?


----------



## firstrounder

I AM SO ****ING PISSED!

Every time we take a lead we just give it right back with stupid plays

Get Bargs out of the game, he is just **** so far in the playoffs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Moore is smart, give him that...he knows when Bosh catches it, he has no chance


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Big block by CB4!

Though, Bargnani just threw up a brick and Parker just lost the ball. Dam.


----------



## shookem

What's with Jose jacking up shots from nowhere?


----------



## crimedog

unfortunately, i think bargs is just too out of sync from being out so long 

omg...nachbar missed a shot


----------



## AllEyezonTX

thats cement D from the Nets


----------



## RC06

Oh my god! Bosh with a sick alley-oop courtesy of Calderon! That was sick, wicked and nasty!


----------



## firstrounder

get Bargs outta the game NOW!


----------



## Porn Player

oh snap sounds like this game is getting real exciting cant wait to catch the highlights on nba.com 2moro...

thanks shookem :biggrin:

LETS GO RAPS!!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Alleyooop!!!!


----------



## firstrounder

Parker is so awesome.


----------



## firstrounder

Nachbar is just murdering us


----------



## firstrounder

Bargs tonight = Joey last game.

Horrid defense and lack of effort chasing rebounds. GET HIM OFF!


----------



## seifer0406

we need to get TJ back in there.


----------



## shookem

seifer0406 said:


> we need to get TJ back in there.


Agreed.

Jose can drive to the bucket TJ has been the better playmaker tonight.


----------



## crimedog

this does not look good. we are just not playing our game in the playoffs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

firstrounder said:


> Nachbar is just murdering us


doesn't he have like 17 or 19 pts? Booz gave the Rock 41...thats murder


----------



## shookem

seifer0406 said:


> we need to get TJ back in there.


He's back in.

3:37 to go.


----------



## TRON

time to play the vets down the stretch

good job Sam11


----------



## AllEyezonTX

nice touch w/ the flags waving...didn't notice that


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Man, what you think about coming to the Nets? The Big Men I have, suck rocks" Carter to Bosh


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I only hope Bosh is not too tired for this last couple of mins


----------



## AllEyezonTX

TJ 3 ball corner pocket!


----------



## seifer0406

there you go TJ


----------



## seifer0406

now I hope he doesn't get too confident and jacks up like 5 shots.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

parker....splash! too late! ugh


----------



## shookem

Nets call a TO after Toronto gets called on a 24 sec violation.


----------



## seifer0406

damn it


----------



## AllEyezonTX

man, he is super fast!


----------



## shookem

shookem said:


> Nets call a TO after Toronto gets called on a 24 sec violation.


RJ nails a three. TJ drives to the lane on the other end and gets sent to the line for the first time tonight. Hits both.

Raps up 84-83.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

it's just that simple! No need to double Kidd down low


----------



## shookem

TJ back on the line and hits both.

TO Nets. Raps up three.

TJ has been great in crunch time tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Sam will no doubt let NJ shoot freethrows


----------



## seifer0406

damn my sopcast is behind by like a minute.


----------



## RC06

Boki with the miss and I'm calling it right now...

GET OUT THE SALAMI AND CHEESE MAMA, THIS BALL GAME IS OVER!


----------



## shookem

Nachbar misses the three, Parker grabs the rebound and gets fouled.

8.1 seconds to go Raps up four. TO Jersey.


----------



## RC06

Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win!


----------



## RC06

VC sucks! VC sucks! VC sucks!

Ah, you gotta love the crowd!


----------



## shookem

Parker grabs another rebound off another bad Jersey three point attempt.

Goes back to the line and hits both.

Raps win by six.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

The crowd is just amazing this game. Absolutely amazing. Awesome crowd.


----------



## seifer0406

Raps Win Raps Win Raps Win


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Raptors WIN! Raptors WIN! Raptors WIN! Wow. What an awesome game.


----------



## shookem

AP going on about how much the fans are behind the team and deserved this win.

Nice.


----------



## RC06

To all the Raptors fans...

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

:djparty: :djparty: :djparty:


----------



## GoRaptors

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!


----------



## Porn Player

RAPS WIN!!! RAPS WIN!!! RAPS WIN!!!

Parker and Bosh and Ford were HUGGGGGGGGGGE!!!!!!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

Its 2.25am and i got college in 5 hours and hell no i aint gonna b able to sleep... WOOOO


----------



## speedythief

Back in business baby!

Anthony Parker is huge.

Bosh's stuff on RJ was the play of the game!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Yeaaaah Finally


----------



## JS03

YEAHHHHHH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!w


----------



## firstrounder

Hahahahahaha


----------



## RC06

Yeah baby! Raps win, Blue Jays are going to win and I get $10. What a night baby, what a night...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Raptors Win!!!

Yes!!! It Feels So Good!!!

Raptors Win!!!


----------



## Mr_B

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY lol Man that game was cliff hanger so many ups and downs my heart can't take much more of this but I'm happy we got the win but one thing that concerned me was that we left Boki open for the 3 when we should of let Wince drive if he hit that we may not be cheering right now


----------



## speedythief

Also, not to be a Debbie Downer, but what the hell is up with Andrea? Sheesh. Get it together, big rook.


----------



## shookem

Man, just such a big win and nicely enough done on the same night the commish gave Smitch the COY. Love the series tie after considering how close this game was.


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> Also, not to be a Debbie Downer, but what the hell is up with Andrea? Sheesh. Get it together, big rook.


Andrea, Joey, Dixon, Hump and MoP; a lot of the depth from the regular season isn't showing up so far in this series.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Mr_B said:


> AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY lol Man that game was cliff hanger so many ups and downs my heart can't take much more of this but I'm happy we got the win but one thing that concerned me was that *we left Boki open *for the 3 when we should of let Wince drive if he hit that we may not be cheering right now



:lol: @ Boki taken the shot, where did VC go? He ain't even "The Man" when the game is on the line? Get one in NJ & you got this one in the book!:clap2: :clap2: Congrats!


----------



## sammysamosa

Someone come to the nets board...I need some help Representing TDOT


----------



## narrator

shookem said:


> Andrea, Joey, Dixon, Hump and MoP; a lot of the depth from the regular season isn't showing up so far in this series.


I'll chalk this up to nerves (and ruse for Peterson), for now. Everyone should be better as the series and playoffs go on. Bargnani just needs to play. Hopefully he'll get better in the next few days.

Raps win! Raps win! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_B

sammysamosa said:


> Someone come to the nets board...I need some help Representing TDOT


Don't bother arguing with them let them be, they can keep venting with there panties all tied up in knots for the next 2 days lets celebrate the win now and look forward to game 3


----------



## shookem

Interesting note;

Both teams shot .408 per cent off going 31-76.

 :bball:


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> Interesting note;
> 
> Both teams shot .408 per cent off going 31-76.
> 
> :bball:


Gundy ball. The assassination of game flow. Every possession is a game within a game. It is horrible to watch.


----------



## ballocks

narrator said:


> I'll chalk this up to ... (and ruse for Peterson), for now.
> 
> Raps win! Raps win! :cheers:


seriously, i might lose faith in humanity if fans only look at the numbers to get a side on how peterson played tonight. he was utterly fantastic, imo. he took not a single play off, imo. he didn't chalk it up in any category but his two threes were money (the first of which opened up our entire offense, imo) and his defense was stellar. he had just two rebounds, i think, but it felt like he had eight or nine (imo). 

mo peterson was a jewel tonight. true, i don't know how many people could credit him with posting 'those' numbers, but he still deserves it. coming in for a sluggish joey, he was that much more important for us. i can't help but love the guy, but maybe i'm biased.

bargnani, graham, possibly juan, ok- but peterson does not belong in the same group tonight. for me, he was among the most important, impressive and consistent raptors. his numbers did not do him justice at all... but maybe i'm just certifiable. 

regardless, i'm checking myself into the asylum if he doesn't start in jersey.

peace


----------



## NeoSamurai

speedythief said:


> Also, not to be a Debbie Downer, but what the hell is up with Andrea? Sheesh. Get it together, big rook.


could be nerves, but i think its because of the layoff and the fact that he hasnt had enough time to get back into the rhythm of things...this is playoff basketball, he was off for almost a month and including tonight, hes only played 3 games...


----------



## JS03

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHwESg0zAU4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHwESg0zAU4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

=)


----------



## TJ Ford

Wow. We needed this win. Such a tight one.

Bargnani continues to struggle.

How about so few points in the first quarter? So contrary to what we usually do.

Also, very low assist numbers for Raps. Not good, but we got the win.

We should not be complacent. We need to go into Jersey and put the pressure on.

Thanks for the video there by the way, JS03. 

Peace!


----------



## ktrulez77

i'll take the win.. but still awaiting on the original raptors ball!
man is it physical out there.. you can see the Raps are still not really used to it.. 
the more games they play the more experience they'll get!


----------



## shookem

I was refering to MoP in the series more than this game but he was a key player on the floor tonight. Hopefully, we'll see more of that as the series goes on.

I don't think he'll be starting in Jersey. Smitch said, "We wouldn't be here without JG".


----------



## speedythief

JS03 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHwESg0zAU4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHwESg0zAU4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> =)


What a sequence. The huge block on RJ, who deserved it the most, followed by a very quick break, the unselfish pass by AP, the even more unselfish pass by Pete, and the big triple. Gotta be on the highlight reel tomorrow morning.


----------



## NeoSamurai

hopefully this win settles the nerves of the raptors and they begin to move the ball more and start to nail some of their open looks on the perimeter...


----------



## ChristopherJ

Wow.. reading this thread is night and day compared to the Nets game thread.

Keep being classy Rap fans. Best way of silencing the immaturity of many Nets posters is ignoring them.


----------



## ballocks

speedythief said:


> What a sequence. The huge block on RJ, who deserved it the most, followed by a very quick break, the unselfish pass by AP, the even more unselfish pass by Pete, and the big triple. Gotta be on the highlight reel tomorrow morning.


the crowd got their revenge on the man. he was embarrassed on that sequence. i hope he found it amusing. watching him fly into the picture in desperation with a hand up brings a smile to my face.  i don't mind jefferson, all kidding aside, but he got his just desserts. 



shookem said:


> I was refering to MoP in the series more than this game but he was a key player on the floor tonight. Hopefully, we'll see more of that as the series goes on.


no, that's cool. i was just trying to nip it in the bud. he was incredible.

peace


----------



## Timbaland

HUGE WIN! I don't know if Raps are going to be able to start doing what they did in the regular season, this is playoff ball, and the nets are a good defensive team. I think with maybe the exception of one game, this is going to be a grind it out series. 

My voice is gone, the ACC was jumping tonight, such a crazy atmosphere. I love it! Raps needed this one badly and willed themselves to a win. Great effort out there boys.


----------



## speedythief

ballocks said:


> the crowd got their revenge on the man. he was embarrassed on that sequence. i hope he found it amusing. watching him fly into the picture in desperation with a hand up brings a smile to my face.  i don't mind jefferson, all kidding aside, but he got his just desserts.












Aargh! I've been karma'd!


----------



## anniebananerz

ballocks said:


> seriously, i might lose faith in humanity if fans only look at the numbers to get a side on how peterson played tonight. he was utterly fantastic, imo. he took not a single play off, imo. he didn't chalk it up in any category but his two threes were money (the first of which opened up our entire offense, imo) and his defense was stellar. he had just two rebounds, i think, but it felt like he had eight or nine (imo).
> 
> mo peterson was a jewel tonight. true, i don't know how many people could credit him with posting 'those' numbers, but he still deserves it. coming in for a sluggish joey, he was that much more important for us. i can't help but love the guy, but maybe i'm biased.
> 
> bargnani, graham, possibly juan, ok- but peterson does not belong in the same group tonight. for me, he was among the most important, impressive and consistent raptors. his numbers did not do him justice at all... but maybe i'm just certifiable.
> 
> regardless, i'm checking myself into the asylum if he doesn't start in jersey.
> 
> peace


i'll join you in said asylum if mo pete doesn't start. XD


----------



## ballafromthenorth

WOW, what a game to see live. I'm uploading my videos to Youtube as I type this.. People seemed to like my Traitor and Mama's boy signs as well


----------



## Timbaland

Did you guys notice the chicken nugget wearing a red shirt today? My guess is people got on him for that pass that Jose threw to him mistaking him for a player.


----------



## chocolove

Missed this game today, looks like it was a good one. Nice to hear that Mo pete played 
well and it looks like AP continues to be playing great which is key.


----------



## ABargnani

ballafromthenorth said:


> WOW, what a game to see live. I'm uploading my videos to Youtube as I type this.. People seemed to like my Traitor and Mama's boy signs as well


haha. post up the videos over here and the sign.



Timbaland said:


> Did you guys notice the chicken nugget wearing a red shirt today? My guess is people got on him for that pass that Jose threw to him mistaking him for a player.


yea. they said before the game that he was going to wear the red shirt. good move. i don't want to see a turnover like that again.


----------



## slash_010

Timbaland said:


> Did you guys notice the chicken nugget wearing a red shirt today? My guess is people got on him for that pass that Jose threw to him mistaking him for a player.


Sam made the decision for the bench players to wear red so that nothing like that would happen again. He talked about it 2 days ago. I guess it workds?


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Youtube takes waaaay too long to upload videos.. Maybe I'm doing something wrong heh.. but anyways, here's one from the end of the game.. I'll try to put some more up tomorrow.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/krawAeqfFzQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/krawAeqfFzQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## sammysamosa

Our Starting Line-up for next game should be:

C Rasho
PF CB
SF MoP
SG AP
PG TJ

Mo and AP did the best job against RJ and Vince and i think we should continue in that tenure...eithe rthat or get pete another 33mins or so...Raps are starting to understand how gritty you need to be in the playoffs...look for AB to make some more adjustments for game 3. Raps in 7


----------



## Divine Spammer

AP=money!
The guy is so clutch. I'm really glad for him.
Now win game 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

AP. He's the man tonight. He played a complete game.


----------



## lucky777s

That was a great gut-check win for the Raps.

The only negative in the game is that the NJ defense from their starting unit is really shutting down our ball movement and pressuring our perimeter guys. Its not about us not doing the things we normally do, its NJ taking away the easy passes and shots at the 3pt line. They are contesting every shot very well.

Hopefully the Raps will continue to adjust and our second half scoring will carry over into the next game.

MoP really didn't do anything that JG wasn't doing in Game 1. Because we win the game he gets love for it. Honestly they played almost exactly the same tonight. Soon after JG got pulled for some defensive lapse MoP comes in and gets caught behind a screen and Jefferson is wide open again for a baseline drive. NO difference. And he gave us only 6 points in 34 minutes. Joey also had 2 steals in his limited minutes, very strong going after loose balls. MoP had 3 TOs.

Still, I'm glad Sam went with the veteran lineup of TJ,MoP,Parker,Bosh,Rasho down the stretch. Execution is critical and that group can close out games.

Bosh was exhausted in the 3rd Q but was still able to step up in the 4th. Nets are guarding him well and he is having to make some tough shots inside.

Saw some signs of Bargnani getting more comfortable out there. Expect him to have 1 big game in this series but won't be fully back until middle of second round.

Raps really took it to the Nets second unit tonight and forced Nets to play starters big minutes. We made a big run in the 2nd Q and turned the 4th Q in our favour against their bench.

Still don't like doubling Kidd in the post. Has he even looked to take a shot from down there? At least let him prove he wants to shoot there and can score a little. He is just looking for cutters.


----------



## Mr_B

ktrulez77 said:


> i'll take the win.. but still awaiting on the original raptors ball


I agree even though we won the real raptors haven't come to play yet I'm still waiting for that team that hit shots with ease, and have great ball movement to show up we saw none of that in game 1 and flashes of it in game 2 I guess that should be considered a good thing since they can hang with new jersey in the state the team is in


----------



## AllEyezonTX

AllEyezonTX said:


> "Man, what you think about coming to the Nets? The Big Men I have, suck rocks" Carter to Bosh


Who will blink 1st!?:biggrin:


----------



## Benis007

was at the game. sat in section 317, front row. great view from the corner.

to start with, i love that Sam included the team in his coach of the year picture. if anyone finds it, please post. 

i don't feel like the raps played their A game tonight. Bosh was gobbling up boards, but was silent for the most part offensively in the first half. AP was the only player on the team to play a complete game. Only thing that really stood out to me was the Raptor's defence, for a stretch it didn't seem as though the nets got anything done in the lane. hands were active on defence and we seemed to come up with a lot of loose balls down low. 

great look by calderon on the alley to bosh, came out of nowhere. Rasho should get a patent on the offensive rebound slap out, great momentum killer. glad to see Hump get some time in the playoffs,when he is on the court he brings 101%, to me he is a bulkier/unseasoned JYD. There were trips up the court where i was worried that Mo would be passive in his defence on VC, but i thought he played well.


----------



## shookem

Mr_B said:


> I agree even though we won the real raptors haven't come to play yet I'm still waiting for that team that hit shots with ease, and have great ball movement to show up we saw none of that in game 1 and flashes of it in game 2 I guess that should be considered a good thing since they can hang with new jersey in the state the team is in


I think that's just what this team has in the playoffs.

It was my main reason for being worried about this team's experience in the postseason. It certainly is a different style and a different season and I wondered if the team could play it effectively.

I think we may see some better ball movement and perhaps stretches of bringing the ball up the court quicker but for the most part, this is Raps playoff ball.

Beny: Nice seats, I love that section of the arena. We got a pic of Mitch and the team accepting the award in the Smitch COY thread. It's a good one too. If you crop out everyone on the left until you get to MoP, it was be an awesome avy.


----------



## shookem

*Back to square one as Raptors even the series*

MICHAEL GRANGE

Canadian Press

TORONTO —
*
THE SERIES:* The Raptors and Nets are now tied 1-1 in their best-of-seven Eastern Conference showdown.

*THE STAT:* Toronto outscored New Jersey 31-20 in the final quarter in their come-from-behind win.

*NEXT GAME:* The series shifts to the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, N.J., for Game 3 on Friday night. Tip-off is 7:30 p.m. EDT.

On this night of all nights, the team looked like the coach.

It's the highest compliment a group can give their leader in professional sports. And the Toronto Raptors paid it — and then some — to Sam Mitchell last night as they scratched out an 89-83 win over the New Jersey Nets before a full-throated, overcapacity crowd of 20,239 at the Air Canada Centre in Toronto.

The win tied their best-of-seven first-round series with the Nets 1-1 before heading to New Jersey for Game 4 and 5 beginning Friday.

The crowd certainly wasn't grading according to style.

With the Nets sitting on just about every play call, open shots were hard to come by. The Raptors would pitch the ball inside to Chris Bosh, pitch it out and swing it obediently — the source of countless open shots all season — only to find the Nets closing out on their shooters.
http://www.globesports.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070424.wsptraptors24/GSStory/GlobeSportsBasketball/home


----------



## elsaic15

bring it on. you're coming into VC's house now. get ready for his breakout game


----------



## shookem

elsaic15 said:


> bring it on. you're coming into VC's house now. get ready for his breakout game


Bah!

You still haven't dealt with a great game from Ford or Calderon, Bargnani is still waking up and Dixon hasn't gotten hot yet.


----------



## Benis007

elsaic15 said:


> bring it on. you're coming into VC's house now. get ready for his breakout game


the house that VC built is 19th in the league in attendance.


----------



## crimedog

shookem said:


> Bah!
> 
> You still haven't dealt with a great game from Ford or Calderon, Bargnani is still waking up and Dixon hasn't gotten hot yet.


ya, but we haven't dealt with a great game from carter


----------



## lucky777s

But....

I thought we were already dealing with a 'motivated' and 'unstoppable' Vince Carter. Wasn't there a thread on that? Vince wanted the Raptors. He was telling all his teammates how bad he wanted it. He was going to explode on us. Well...he exploded all right. Balls were clanging off the rim in all directions. I think he injured a few fans.

The guy is a volume chucker. He will score his points - its almost impossible not to when you take ONE-THIRD of your teams shots. But as long as we keep him off the FT line he won't hurt us.

Raps need to focus on their own offense. Vince scoring 30 on 27 shots won't hurt us if we are more efficient with our team offense. 

Be scared of the layups Kidd creates for Moore and Collins. Be scared of a big night from Nachbar who could score 22 points on 6/8 shooting from 3 with a few FT's. Those are the swing points that could kill us in a game. If Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson score 90 between them and take all the shots the Raps should win.


----------



## SickGame

Where do we rank in terms of attendance?


----------



## TRON

^ I think last I heard we were 7th in the league

it looks like the 14-11 first quarter isn't impressing the U.S networks much, the Tor-Nets game 3 is scheduled to play on ESPN2


----------



## SickGame

I'm more than happy letting Carter keep taking fadeaways, jump shots and threes. As long as he stays away from the paint and the free throw line, we're fine.
The thing with Carter is that when he's trying to just coast through the games, he lacks efficiency. This usually happens when he's getting bored of the scenery, which appears to be the case (in my opinion, his departure from the Nets will happen relatively soon). 
He's so mentally fragile that I wonder that if the Raps bang him around a few times as he drives to the rim, will he lose his edge and start trying to do too much? Or will he be motivated and take over?


----------



## RC06

TRON said:


> it looks like the 14-11 first quarter isn't impressing the U.S networks much, the Tor-Nets game 3 is scheduled to play on ESPN2


Naw, I don't think the 1st Q. had anything to do with us getting on a big U.S. network or not since the playoff TV schedule was determined before the playoffs even began.

BTW, we're finally going to be on TNT on Sunday...:yay:


----------



## Benis007

TRON said:


> ^ I think last I heard we were 7th in the league
> 
> it looks like the 14-11 first quarter isn't impressing the U.S networks much, the Tor-Nets game 3 is scheduled to play on ESPN2


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/attendance

raptors are 13th in average attendance, 17th in % of capacity.


----------



## jarkid

speedythief said:


> Aargh! I've been karma'd!


This is a foul.

Clearly.


----------



## speedythief

jarkid said:


> This is a foul.
> 
> Clearly.


Note the ball and the position of RJ's hands. The ball is gone, RJ's hands are still in the same place. That means he hit the ball out of his hands without body contact.

Clearly this is sour grapes.


----------

